# New Kitchen Aid brewer



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Just saw this on Nick Cho's twitter feed. Could be interesting, especially the different temperatures for different roast levels.

http://www.scaa.org/chronicle/2014/08/15/announcing-the-new-kitchenaid-pour-over-coffee-brewer/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Boots got involved with something similar on Kickstarter except you could also use it for Chemex, V60 etc.

That looks alright too though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Boots got involved with something similar on Kickstarter except you could also use it for Chemex, V60 etc.
> 
> That looks alright too though.


This one ..

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...go-the-first-automated-pour-over-coffee-syste

No gaurentee sit will get made etc

Took a punt though


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I love the idea, functionality and hopefully the resulting tasty coffee the Kickstarter machine looks like it may produce. Can't wait to see if and when and cost. Wonder though if it'll be cheaper than the kitchenaid.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> I love the idea, functionality and hopefully the resulting tasty coffee the Kickstarter machine looks like it may produce. Can't wait to see if and when and cost. Wonder though if it'll be cheaper than the kitchenaid.


I backed it came out at £55 delivered from the states ( no cups )

Picked me colour waiting for next step ( suspect this will be Nov - Dec ready )/


----------



## hedning (Sep 11, 2014)

Very exciting! I am more into supporting the Invergo project

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...go-the-first-automated-pour-over-coffee-syste 
than the other one. But sure, the Kitchenaid looks fine too.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont suppose your actually the owner of mentioned project!?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Dont suppose your actually the owner of mentioned project!?


Nope Cameron ; from invergo , has a different forum name on here .

plus it's backed....

Invergo seems to be progressing well on kick starter though ...


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Boots - any further communication from invergo that it's still on for nov/dec?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> Boots - any further communication from invergo that it's still on for nov/dec?


No further update since the 12th sept.

I'm still assuming those that backed models to be get end Dec, until we are told otherwise ( there is no official set date as of yet ) .


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I backed it came out at £55 delivered from the states ( no cups )
> 
> Picked me colour waiting for next step ( suspect this will be Nov - Dec ready )/


Plus handling and duty I guess?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Plus handling and duty I guess?


Suppose depends how it is labeled etc.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Suppose depends how it is labeled etc.


Good luck, I always get stung!

Its the handling fee, £7..50 with UPS, that really pisses me off. They state it is because they pay the duty up front on my behalf


----------

